# Salomon toe box + Malavita toe strap



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Boots: Salomon Dialogue, size 8
> 
> Bindings: Burton Malavita, size S
> 
> ...


It looks like you can and should move the toe strap out at least one more hole. As far as how the two pieces go on top/in front, you have it right.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Kenai said:


> It looks like you can and should move the toe strap out at least one more hole. As far as how the two pieces go on top/in front, you have it right.


Is it even fine if, after tightening, there's some amount of gap the edges of the toe strap and the boot?

It seems I can eliminate gap on either of top or bottom edge, but not both.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Is it even fine if, after tightening, there's some amount of gap the edges of the toe strap and the boot?
> 
> It seems I can eliminate gap on either of top or bottom edge, but not both.


I've got the same thing with my cartel and malamute combo. Hasn't been a problem. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Is it even fine if, after tightening, there's some amount of gap the edges of the toe strap and the boot?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I can eliminate gap on either of top or bottom edge, but not both.




I’ve always had a similar issue on my last gen burton toe straps. Hasn’t been a problem. I actually just ordered those new Malavita toe straps so I’m hoping they fit a bit better, but if they don’t I’m not going to sweat it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

smellysell said:


> I've got the same thing with my cartel and malamute combo. Hasn't been a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Kenai said:


> I’ve always had a similar issue on my last gen burton toe straps. Hasn’t been a problem. I actually just ordered those new Malavita toe straps so I’m hoping they fit a bit better, but if they don’t I’m not going to sweat it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response guys.

From a technical point of view, doesn't an ill-fitted toestrap/toebox combo make energy transfer much less optimal? Does it take away a sizable part of what makes the bindings good/effective.

It kind of bothers me because I paid for this supposedly premium binding (Malavita), but my old bindings (Union Contact Pro) have a better fit in terms of toestrap/toebox (no air gap).


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> From a technical point of view, doesn't an ill-fitted toestrap/toebox combo make energy transfer much less optimal? Does it take away a sizable part of what makes the bindings good/effective.



Definitely not sizable. Does it take away some? Maybe. A tiny bit. Maybe. 

A couple weeks ago I was riding my Now bindings with new boots and discovered that the Now toe strap, which is known to be crap, did not fit my new boots at all. There were times I got to the bottom of the run and found it had moved or mostly come off. Admittedly I was in soft snow and not carving hard, but I didn’t notice until I was at the bottom. 

I’ve had the same thing on my very stiff Flux bindings and freeride board as the ratchet sometimes doesn’t quite sit right. Get to the bottom and go to take the binding off and find the toe strap one or two notches loose - enough that there is a small gap between boot and toe piece. Again, I didn’t notice until I went to take off my binding. 

Other people may be more sensitive to the perfect performance of their gear and tell you I’m an idiot, but if I can ride with my toe straps in those conditions, I’d say a wrinkle in the rubber of your toe piece isn’t going to make one lick of noticeable difference. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

